# Best night of my life



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I will remember tonight for the rest of my life....it was magical. I would like to document this moment.
I went out by myself, thinking that the night would end in disaster.....but it was far from that...
I was sitting next to a bar by myself when this dude approached me. He was extremely nice and offered to buy me a drink, but I declined. We talked for a bit, and he told me that he was having a wedding party with some people sitting at the bar. He told me he was gay and that he wasn't hitting on me.
He invited me to sit with the wedding party, and introduced me to everyone there. We started talking and he told me that he lied because he didn't want me to think he was a creep. He wasn't gay. We exchanged numbers.
We hit the dance floor and for once I wasn't totally nervous....I let loose.
The queens came out and one of them taught me how to booty shake xD
And we all danced in unison....it was an amazing feeling. I've never felt more connected to people. It was like making love xD. It was the most transcendent experience.
When I took the bus home, this black dude started talking to me and gave me his number. Hahaha


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

It sounds like you had a really good night. Happy for you!  lol booty shake xD thats awesome!


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

awesome! Try a repeat for next weekend!


----------



## db4805 (Dec 27, 2010)

Fantastic! I'm glad you had a good time.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

it really is..the guys seems cute..


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

That trick works?!

Glad to hear you had a good time.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

That's awesome. Good for you!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice to know you had a great time lmfao


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Woohoo!...you go girl! :boogie


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

That sounds amazing! Yay!


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Kennnie said:


> Nice to know you had a great time lmfao


Kennie, Ive felt so distant from you lately lmao


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Why did I have to picture that whole thing in my head? Either way, congrats! I love posts like these.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Sounds like you had a lot of fun! Congrats!


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

Not too long ago I went with my mom, who's an elementary teacher, to her classroom to take photos for her yearbook. And being surrounded by that many people, nevermind that they were children, was making me nauseous. So I grabbed my water and ran for about 20 minutes around the elementary school track, and when I came back inside the classroom, I was a social butterfly. I was snapping pictures left and right. The moral of this short story: when you conquer some initial fear, everything else is a piece of cake. 
Your night sounded fun! It really does feel great to face these things.


----------



## degrasse (Feb 17, 2012)

Holy **** that is a GOOD trick to know if you are a guy and terrified to go up to a girl. Say your gay, then say your not and say you were just nervous and wanted to talk to her. hahah


----------



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)

awesomeness to the max, go you!


----------

